# Aire in Dunkirk



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone have the GPS co-ordinates for the aire by the port in Dunkirk.Weare sailing there and arriving around 9o-clock at night.I have the GPS for Gravelines from the "All the Aires, France" book but it does not give them for the parking area by the port for some reason.The only information it gives for there is "Designated area at end of Port du Plaisance in the town.

It will no doubt be signed when we get off the ferry but it would be better to have the GPS co-ordinates and get straight there.

Thanks in anticipation.

Ivan


----------



## Pilot840 (May 1, 2005)

As you exit the port you will see signs for Departures and Ticket office this is the only area I know of for overnight parking. Have stayed there many times withouth problems.


----------



## Silversid (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone have the co-ordinates for Port du Plaisance, Gravelines, as we wish to overnight there? This is number 43 in the 2nd edition All the Aires France.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Silversid,
GPS for Gravelines:

N50 degrees, 59' 01''
E 02 degrees, 08' 29''

I always check on Google earth. Also be aware there are no services on the Aire and can be a bit noisy from the road behind in the early morning.
Hope this helps.
sennen523.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*aire in dunkirk*

hi,

sorry dont have the co.or. for an aire in dunkirk,but when we were there a couple of months ago,we parked up by the restaunts behind the sea front,and noticed a huge car park to the left of us,facing the port,and there was a few motorhomes on that,we dident do any checking as we were only there for a couple of hours before we got the ferry from calais.

completely off topic,but everybody should go at least once,my dad was one of the last off the beach,because they had the job of blowing everything up before the germans got there,and we have all seen pictures of the beach,now all that is there is a stone wall with an inscription. and lots of children playing on the beach,with dogs and kites etc,i stood and cried,it was so spooky,we bought an icecream where thousands died,

i gave thanks to all the brave souls.

mags


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: aire in dunkirk*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> sorry dont have the co.or. for an aire in dunkirk,but when we were there a couple of months ago,we parked up by the restaunts behind the sea front,and noticed a huge car park to the left of us,facing the port,and there was a few motorhomes on that,we dident do any checking as we were only there for a couple of hours before we got the ferry from calais.


This might be the 'unnoficial' aire de stationement on Rue Militaire at Malo Les Bains.
Its virtually opposite the old seafront motorhome parking area.

51.047036 - 2.381257

Pete


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

we always stay the unoffical aire at malo les bains it is down on the seafront like peejay said, dont know of any other, in our sat nav we enter place paul assesman postcode 59140 then just go over the bridge you will see the campers it is next to war museum 
pretty safe. make sure you have some water !


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Silversid said:


> Does anyone have the co-ordinates for Port du Plaisance, Gravelines, as we wish to overnight there? This is number 43 in the 2nd edition All the Aires France.


These are the co-ords for the aire at the marina in Gravelines. Not sure if it's the one you mean or not. It's a great spot though. Very quiet and nice views too. No facilities though.

N50 59' 15" E 2 07' 20"


----------

